# was hören karpfenangler für mucke??



## rubbl 90 (16. Januar 2007)

tzas leutz,

wollt mal hören was ihr carphunters so für mucke hört!!

ich mach mal n anfang:

system of a down   :vik: 
korn
slipknot
incubus
white stripes


haut rein,   manu


----------



## Keule666 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

*Agnostic Front*

*Bullet for my Valentine*

*Boy Sets Fire*

*Hatebreed*

*Misfits*


nur mal um ein paar zu nennen.:l 




Eure Keule


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

"Schreiende DELKIMs" find ich am besten... :vik: 

Ansonsten, hauptsache hart und von Hand gemacht...#6


----------



## addicted (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



Keule666 schrieb:


> *Agnostic Front*
> 
> *Bullet for my Valentine*
> 
> ...




Gut, ausser 2 und 3.


----------



## Hunterin (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

-  AND ONE

-  AND ONE

-  AND ONE

-  Devision

-  Depeche Mode

um mal ein paar zu nennen............:vik:


----------



## Justhon (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



rubbl 90 schrieb:


> tzas leutz,
> 
> wollt mal hören was ihr carphunters so für mucke hört!!
> 
> ...



Ich bin zwar kein Karpfenangler aber wenn ich hier auch posten "darf":

SlipKnot
Lamb Of God
Stone Sour
As I Lay Dying


Aber auch Johnny Cash, der Kerl is einfach super!#6


----------



## Zanderfänger (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

"Liberty & Justice" by Agnostic Front 

*Madball*


----------



## Sveni90 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Ich höre auch mehr so die schnellen Sachen^^

InFlames
Slipknot
Stone Sour
System of a Down

J.B.O und Elsterglanz


----------



## shimanocarp (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Am liebsten RTL Radio
beim Lesen im Forum!


----------



## Kuschi777 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Ich hör Häuptsächlich die Band

Rammstein und am liebsten das Lied sonne


----------



## punkarpfen (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

AFI, Anti-Flag, Face to Face, Good Riddance,Operation Ivy, Social Distortion...


----------



## eckart70 (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

*Hallo!!!*


*Natürlich* *Rammstein *


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



Hunterin schrieb:


> -  AND ONE
> -  AND ONE
> -  AND ONE
> -  Devision



Typisch frau #y


----------



## rob (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> "Schreiende DELKIMs" find ich am besten... :vik:



die einzig richtige antwort für einen karpfenangler#6


----------



## Hermann W. (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



eckart70 schrieb:


> *Hallo!!!*
> 
> 
> *Natürlich* *Rammstein *


 
#6 #6 #6 
Bin zwar kein echter Karpfenangler aber Rammstein kommt wirklich gut! Ich habe mir letzte Woche die neue Leif-CD/DVD "Völkerball" geholt. Die DVD mit dem Konzert in Frankreich ist echt der Hammer!

Gruß Hermann


----------



## xxcruiserxx (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

ich höre nur westcoast hiphop, nich son punkkram


----------



## Pilkman (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Puuuuh, ohne wertende Reihenfolge....

Audioslave
System of a down
Tristania
Sirenia
Metallica
Caliban (BLB sei Dank!  #6)
Muse
Coldplay
Bach
Vivaldi
Beethoven
Kruder&Dorfmeister
Terranova
Thievery Corporation
Tory Amos
Loreena McKennitt
Rockers Hi-Fi
Daddy G
Depeche Mode
Manowar
Eric Clapton
The Doors
Iron Maiden
London after Midnight
Marylin Manson
Nirvana
Paradise Lost

und viele, viele andere... #6


----------



## Hunterin (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Puuuuh, ohne wertende Reihenfolge....
> 
> Audioslave
> System of a down
> ...


 

Wenigstens eine Gemeinsamkeit :vik: :vik:


----------



## MR r.Ol.Ax (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

bin ich den der einzige raver hier:c^^

also..wie gesagt hör am liebstens techno, trance , aber manchmal brauche ich auch abwechselung da hör ich auch schonmal rammstein oder korn!


----------



## Pilkman (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



Hunterin schrieb:


> Wenigstens eine Gemeinsamkeit :vik: :vik:



Reicht das für ´ne Heirat?! |kopfkrat :q


----------



## Ronen (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Ich kann gut ohne Musik leben. Für mich ist sie eher störend!

Ich weiss um die seltenheit solcher aussagen... aber es trifft den Kern!!!

Ich kann mit Musik einfach nix anfangen!!!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



MR r.Ol.Ax schrieb:


> bin ich den der einzige raver hier:c^^
> 
> also..wie gesagt hör am liebstens techno, trance , aber manchmal brauche ich auch abwechselung


 
:vik: zu 85% Dance, Trance, Techno ! Aber auch ab und an welche aus den 80igern und ab und an Michelle...|rotwerden 

:q


----------



## _Pepe_ (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

hmm...da falle ich wohl ein bisschen aus dem Rahmen bei meinem Interesse für

>>> Trance....Dance....und....Tech-House <<<

...aber sind wir denn nicht alle ein bisschen anders???


----------



## bazawe (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

@Pilkman
da wir scheinbar die gleiche Mucke hören ein kleiner Tipp:
www.therockradio.com

Gruß bazawe


----------



## MobyDicky (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Tja ... hart, schnell und laut muß sie sein !!!    #v


----------



## fkpfkp (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Moin,

- Corvus Corax
- InExtremo
- Dudelzwerge
- Goethes Erben


----------



## Keule666 (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



kfp schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> - Corvus Corax
> - InExtremo
> ...


 

Dudelzwerge hört sich wie ein Titel eines Erotikfilms an.:q :q 



Eure Keule


----------



## fkpfkp (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Das von dir nix anderes kommt war klar.... schade, dass es hier keine Schäme gibt... aber dafür die Boardferkelwahl :q (wie kann man jemanden dafür vorschlagen???)

Ist Mittelalterlich angehauchte Mucke.... viele große Trommeln, Sackpfeifen (NEIN... nicht was Du jetzt wieder denkst!!!).... laut, melodisch... kommt besonders auf Märkten mit nem schönen warmen Met in der Hand gut :vik:


----------



## Baddy89 (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Also da gibt es einige:

Yvonne Katterfeld
Blümchen
Toykio Hotel
Killerpilze
Anette Louisan
Michelle


----------



## Gloin (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

@ baddy: jetzt weiß ich auch,was die PETA wirklich an uns anglern stört...|rolleyes


----------



## _Pepe_ (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



Baddy89 schrieb:


> Also da gibt es einige:
> 
> Yvonne Katterfeld
> Blümchen
> ...


 

...was soll man noch dazu sagen.... :v


----------



## Karpfendrillchamp (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Moin,


Die Ärzte#6
Green Day
KoRn
Trivium
Toten Hosen


----------



## Pilkman (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



bazawe schrieb:


> @Pilkman
> da wir scheinbar die gleiche Mucke hören ein kleiner Tipp:
> www.therockradio.com ...



Klasse Tip, vielen Dank! #6

Hab eben in der Mittagspause mal auf meinem Heimrechner reingehört, wirklich super. Gut finde ich auch, daß gleich das Album des Interpreten und der Text miteingeblendet wird, netter Service.

Ist unter meinen Favoriten abgespeichert... #h


----------



## Testangler-Domäne (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

*BÖHSE  ONKELZ*


----------



## mlkzander (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

demo 
cure
80er

hab grade 4gb davon aufn player geuppt


----------



## Lucius (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Na das ist für mich als Musiker ja ne Gewissensfrage....

Ich höre von Klassik über Drum´n Bass,Electro,NuSkoolBreaks, Hip Hop,Funk/Rare Grooves bis hin zu Hardcore,Indie und Trash-Metal fast alles.
Aber im moment am meisten Drum´n Bass und NuSkool/Breaks-Platten, da Ich den Scheiß selbst produziere und auflege...:vik: 

Greetz
Lucius

Und den alten Kram meiner ehemaligen Band Dreadmaxx


----------



## Steinadler (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

dann geb ich mal preis was ich hör:

ACDC
the killers 
hammerfall
iron maiden
beatsteaks
judas priest
whitesnake
rammstein 
........... usw


----------



## BuzzMoody (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Mein zweites Hobby ist auf jeden Fall Techno. Hab nen ganzen Haufen Equipment zu Hause(Grooveboxen,Drumcomputer,Synthies), so dass der geistige Input zwischen der Karpfenangelei und der Musik schwankt.
Lieblings Dj´s wären dann:
Sven Väth
Preach
Cave
Marco Bailey


----------



## mauriangler (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



Karpfendrillchamp schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> Die Ärzte#6
> ...


 
kann ich nur doll zustimmen 
die ärzte sind von denen aber die besten:vik:


----------



## Kxxxxx (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



Baddy89 schrieb:


> Also da gibt es einige:
> 
> Yvonne Katterfeld
> Blümchen
> ...


Ach daher der schwarze Balken über dem Gesicht. :q :q :q


----------



## Jonas dercoole A. (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

ich höre am meisten Billy Talent oder Blink 182


----------



## maschinenstürmer (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Ähhm, ja

EBM :g 

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so......_


----------



## Ronen (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



> Yvonne Katterfeld
> Blümchen
> Toykio Hotel
> Killerpilze
> ...



das schlägt ja sogar noch die Dinosaurier Schlafanzüge


----------



## iguana417 (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

moin,
in der freizeit beim bein2takter bewegen:
slipknot
ac/dc
metallica
korn
jigsaw
sytem of a down
diversen anderen harten schnellen kram...

beim angeln:
die klänge der natur...#6


----------



## Stutenandy (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Wenn man das so liest, wundert man sich über gar nichts mehr am Karpfenteich. Dass ihr dabei noch fischen könnt, wundert mich ja...|kopfkrat


----------



## bw1 (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Moin,

vorab: Musik beim Angeln hören ist für mich undenkbar. Zu Hause höre ich gerne und viel:

- Radiohead
- Muse
- Interpol
- Isis
- Cult of Luna
- Neurosis
- Godspeed
- Mogwai
- Porcupine Tree
- Nirvana
- ...Trail of Dead
- McLusky
- Faith No More
- A Perfect Circle
- The Gathering
- Loreena McKennitt
- Beth Gibbons bzw. Portishead
- Tindersticks
- Mercury Rev

Und für mich ganz klar vorne: http://www.pandora.com/

Gruß, Burkhard


----------



## Bifi (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

_Ich hör am liebsten Ärzte und Ramstein und Madsen._


----------



## Karpfendrillchamp (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



Stutenandy schrieb:


> Wenn man das so liest, wundert man sich über gar nichts mehr am Karpfenteich. Dass ihr dabei noch fischen könnt, wundert mich ja...|kopfkrat



Es heißt ja nicht, dass wir diese Musik am Wasser hören.:m

Sondern überhaupt!!!


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Yeahhh fast keine Hip Hopper on Board :m 

Höre auch nur Heavy Metal,Death Metal und Hardrock:


RAMMSTEIN
Slipknot
Korn
Sepultura
System of A Down
Metallica
...


----------



## Steffen90 (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

moin.
ich bin zwar nur "gelegenheitskarpfenangler" aber egal.
ich hör am liebsten:
böhse onkelz
ac/dc
die toten hosen
ab un zu ma korn
rammstein
und dashier: http://www.deutschrockradio.net/drrstream/
und dann natürlich noch richtige partymucke!


----------



## addicted (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



Lucius schrieb:


> Na das ist für mich als Musiker ja ne Gewissensfrage....
> 
> Ich höre von Klassik über Drum´n Bass,Electro,NuSkoolBreaks, Hip Hop,Funk/Rare Grooves bis hin zu Hardcore,Indie und Trash-Metal fast alles.
> Aber im moment am meisten Drum´n Bass und NuSkool/Breaks-Platten, da Ich den Scheiß selbst produziere und auflege...:vik:
> ...




Net schlecht, lege mich auch nicht auf eine Musikrichtung fest. Höre das war gefällt. Alles rockige von Garage über Oldschool Hc, Deathmetal, bis hin zum elitären norwegischen Blackmetal.
Bei den elektronischen Klängen ham es mir auch die Breakbeatigen Sachen, DnB, Jungle, Oldschool Hip Hop generell Turntablism, diverse undefinierbare Electroprojekte, aber auch mal Ambient- und Electronic Blackmetal. Eine Goaparty in den Bergen kann auch ganz spassig sein. Aber auch Klassik hat ihren Reiz.
Was ich nicht abhaben kann ist Pop, Emo, Newschoolhiphop, Proletentechno.
Musik ist bei mir auch Situations- und Stimmungsgebunden.


----------



## dickbarschhunter (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

mahlzeit!|wavey:bin zwar auch kein karpfenangler aber ich hör am liebsten den guten alten SCHRANZ denn nur der SCHRANZ,der kann's!!! ab 160bpm wirds lustig!:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## MR r.Ol.Ax (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

www.techno4ever.net ^^
einfach das geilste radio der welt^^
!!


----------



## Counter-Striker (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



dickbarschhunter schrieb:


> mahlzeit!|wavey:bin zwar auch kein karpfenangler aber ich hör am liebsten den guten alten SCHRANZ denn nur der SCHRANZ,der kann's!!! ab 160bpm wirds lustig!:vik::vik::vik:


 
Endlich mal einer der was von "Musik" versteht  :m  

Höre zur Zeit:
Schranzwerk vol.16 und vol.17 :vik:


----------



## Maurice86 (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

@dickbarschhunter
Schranz is einfach nur das einzig wahre ! :vik: :vik: 

Dazu kommt noch diverse Hardstyle Dj`s wie Alpha², Luna, Dana uvm. :vik: 

Gruß
Maurice


----------



## Jonas dercoole A. (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

manchmal auch +44 oder sum 41


----------



## Gloin (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

|good:|muahah:|sagnix

na, wenn das mal gut geht....:q


----------



## meckpomm (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Moin

Ich höre auch ganz gerne Schranz und Hardtechno, aber nur mit genau 155 BPM von Felix K.
Hauptsächlich höre ich aber ich aber Hardstyle, aus Holland und Italien. Das hab ich auch mal kurzzeitig versucht aufzulegen, aber dazu fehlt mir dann doch die Zeit.
Aber es geht auch nix über House, da sind wenigstens die Mädels die Schärfsten und vor allen Dingen nicht so auf irgendwelchen Chemikalien unterwegs. Goa ist nur cool zum abfeieren über die ganzen Leichen am Vormittag...

Mfg Rene


----------



## dickbarschhunter (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

cool das hier noch n paar schranzer sind!#hlege auch selber auf,habe 2 rp3000 mk3,für technics hats noch nich gereicht!mache es aber schon n paar jährchen,bevorzugte labels oder producer sind skull tunes,inflicted,weichentechnikk etc...also die richtig harten sachen!:vik:Geht natürlich auch ohne drogen!!!


----------



## T.C (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Zebrahead, Screeching Weasel, Chixdiggit 
und noch einige andere Bands die auf folgender
Seite aufgeführt sind....
http://www.fatwreck.com/audio/


----------



## Der-Weserangler (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Na ja ich angel zwar nicht nur auf caps aber ich angeln dann und wann auch mal gerne auf karpfen |rolleyes 

System of A Down
napalm death
manowar
schandmaul 
in extremo 
subway to sally 
onkelz 
rammstein
slayer 
doro 
blink 
usw usw usw ! 

hard and heavy

Friede sei mit euch :vik:


----------



## meckpomm (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Ich hab die RP 4000 MK2, stimmt 1210er MK2 ist jawohl der Klassiker, manchmal gehen bei ebay welche 'günstig' weg, aber die sind bestimmt schon geschrottet... Aber Nadeln und system gibs ja nachzukaufen. Hatte eigentlich bei gelegenheit mal vor mich etwas genauer mit 'Final Scratch' zu beschäftigen, dann muss man nicht immer den halben Halbenmonatslohn beim Plattendealer lassen.

Mfg


----------



## addicted (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Aber es geht auch nix über House, da sind wenigstens die Mädels die Schärfsten und vor allen Dingen nicht so auf irgendwelchen Chemikalien unterwegs. Goa ist nur cool zum abfeieren über die ganzen Leichen am Vormittag...
> 
> Mfg Rene



Aso, Koka is ja Natur  :#2:


----------



## profifischer (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Hallo
Bei mir gibts Ersguterjunge (Bushido, D-Bo, Saad, Nyze, Chakuza, Bizzy Montana, Eko Fresh, Billy, Bahar, Screwaholic, Decay, DJ Stickle), Aggro Berlin (Sido, B-Tight, Fler, Tony D, G-Hot), Optik Records, Bob Marley, True Soldierz mit meinem Homie Hias aka Trigga.
mfg Manuel


----------



## Bullfrog (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

@profifischer :               |good:


----------



## Steffen90 (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

zwei hopper!:q :q :q  |sagnix


----------



## Bullfrog (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Was dagegen ????? 


         :vik:


----------



## Steffen90 (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



Bullfrog schrieb:


> Was dagegen ?????
> 
> 
> :vik:


nö  ich fin euch aber einfach nur lustich:q :q  zumindest die richtigen "gangster":q :q :q


----------



## Bullfrog (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

ab und zu hör ich auch Rammstein und Metallica !


----------



## Bellyboater (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Bin zwar kein Krapfenangler, aber ich wollt mich hier jetzt auch noch mal zu Wort melden.

Absolute Lieblingsband: BÖHSE ONKELZ

ansonsten:
Metallica
AC/DC
Rammstein
....

und ein kleiner Tipp:http://www.brandkind.de/

da spielt n Kumpel von mir Schlagzeug


----------



## daKopfi (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

The Doors - genial !
KoRn 
Jimmy Hendrix
Bob Marley
diverses Heavymetal


----------



## Carptigers (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> zwei hopper!:q :q :q |sagnix


 
Richtiiiigggg .... |uhoh: |uhoh:


----------



## PROLOGIC (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Hi|wavey: 

Mit mir wärens dann schon drei Hopper:q 

Zumindest fahr ich größtenteils auf der Hip Hop, Black und RnB Schiene, was aber nicht heißt dass ich keinen Techno oder Rock mag.

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Counter-Striker (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich höre auch ganz gerne Schranz und Hardtechno, aber nur mit genau 155 BPM von Felix K.
> Hauptsächlich höre ich aber ich aber Hardstyle, aus Holland und Italien. Das hab ich auch mal kurzzeitig versucht aufzulegen, aber dazu fehlt mir dann doch die Zeit.
> ...


 
ES GIBT SIE DOCH UNTER UNS ! :vik:  HOLLAND RULEZ ! 
Felix Kröcher , Euromasters & CO :vik:


----------



## Steffen90 (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> und ein kleiner Tipp:http://www.brandkind.de/
> 
> da spielt n Kumpel von mir Schlagzeug


hab mir grad ma deren lieder angehört! nicht schlecht#r


----------



## profifischer (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Hallo
Hört euch mal Yeah!!!! an. Dieses Lied ist super#6 
mfg Manuel


----------



## Räuber91 (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Jo#h 
Also ich hör folgende Bands:
As I Lay Dying
Bleeding Through
Caliban
Maroon(nein nicht Maroon 5)
Killswitch Engage
Machinemade God
Neara
Unearth
Cataract
36 Crazyfists
:vik:
Gruß Räuber91


----------



## Steffen90 (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

ich hab grade noch ne tolle seite gefunden! heist stophiphop.com


----------



## PROLOGIC (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Wow

Riiiieeeesenwitz#6 #6 #6 

Ich würd mal sagen jedem das seine!

Ist mir doch Schnuppe was jemand für ne Mucke hört wenn die Persönlichkeit stimmt und ich mit ihm klarkomme.

Aber mit etwas Glück wirst du auch noch schlauer und begrenzt Leute nicht auf die Musik die sie hören...:k 

Gruß:vik: 

PROLOGIC


----------



## Bullfrog (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

|good: #6


----------



## Bullfrog (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

@ profifischer: "yeah"  von Sido oder von Usher ?


----------



## profifischer (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

@bullfrog
Sorry leider habe ich den link vergessen.
http://www.true-souldierz.de/2.html
mfg Manuel


----------



## Bullfrog (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

ah danke


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Ich hör grad "Iwan aus Kasachstan" kam gerad per Mail rein - Weltklasse


----------



## Steffen90 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> Ist mir doch Schnuppe was jemand für ne Mucke hört wenn die Persönlichkeit stimmt und ich mit ihm klarkomme.


mir eigendlich auch! ich hab auch zwei freunde die hip hop hörn.
also gebe ich dir in dem punkt 100%ig recht!



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> Aber mit etwas Glück wirst du auch noch schlauer und begrenzt Leute nicht auf die Musik die sie hören...:k


ich finde, wie oben schon gesagt manche "hopper" wirklich nett! nur dann gibts noch sowelche die nur stunk machen...... und die obergangser sein wollen!|uhoh: 
und davon gibts wirklich genug!


----------



## PROLOGIC (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Hi

Ja gut, sollte ja nur ne Anregung sein.



> ich hab grade noch ne tolle seite gefunden! heist stophiphop.com


 
Aber sowas find ich halt übertrieben.

Und zu den ganzen Möchtegern-Gangstern (zumindest kleiden und benehmen sie sich so):

Da laufen auch bei mir in der Gegend genug davon rum und ich weiß dass die mit ihren XXXL-Shirts, Baggypants in den Knien, Caps und Goldketten sehr ulkig aussehen und sich mit ihrem Ghetto-Slang oft zum Affen machen...

...aber deswegen eine Musikrichtung verteufeln???

Gibt ja auch genug die gerne Hip Hop hören und dazu tanzen, sich aber ganz normal kleiden und auch nen Satz ohne "Ey Alter" rausbringen, so wie ich zum Beispiel#h 

Gruß:vik: 

PROLOGIC


----------



## addicted (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



profifischer schrieb:


> @bullfrog
> Sorry leider habe ich den link vergessen.
> http://www.true-souldierz.de/2.html
> mfg Manuel



Wie schlecht! Armer Deutscher Hip Hop!


----------



## alex4 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Is doch ganz klar was ich höre:

böhse onkelz, außerdem: Mutabor, dann noch alles was so in die rock, indy, alternative richtung geht: my chemical romance, billy talent, panic at the disco, ramones, sportfreunde stiller,...


böhser gruß :m


----------



## saiblingfreak 123 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Hi
Also ich höre auch am liebsten Deutscher HipHop(Ersguterjunge...) bin aber eig. ganz normal und mache nicht einen auf Gangster:q! Es gibt welche die HipHop nur als musik sehen und nicht gleich denken wenn sie genauso ''hart'' wie Bushido und co sind wären sie Gangster. Über solche Möchtegerngangster kann ich nur lachen die mit viel zu langen und breiten Hosen rumrennen und mit T-shirts als hätten sie sie von ihren Vätern geklaut und am besten dann noch irgendwelche billigen BlingBling kettchen um den Hals tragen und jeden nur dumm anmachen der sie auch nur länger als 1ne Sekunde anschaut. Naja es gibt auch normale HipHoper:vik: 
Gruß
Michael


----------



## Bullfrog (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



saiblingfreak 123 schrieb:


> Hi
> Also ich höre auch am liebsten Deutscher HipHop(Ersguterjunge...) bin aber eig. ganz normal und mache nicht einen auf Gangster:q! Es gibt welche die HipHop nur als musik sehen und nicht gleich denken wenn sie genauso ''hart'' wie Bushido und co sind wären sie Gangster. Über solche Möchtegerngangster kann ich nur lachen die mit viel zu langen und breiten Hosen rumrennen und mit T-shirts als hätten sie sie von ihren Vätern geklaut und am besten dann noch irgendwelche billigen BlingBling kettchen um den Hals tragen und jeden nur dumm anmachen der sie auch nur länger als 1ne Sekunde anschaut. Naja es gibt auch normale HipHoper:vik:
> Gruß
> Michael



That`s right !!!!


----------



## BadnerPower (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Panic At the disco.linkin park.billy talent.disco ensemble.killradio......böhse onkelz....


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

ich höre sehr viel house und ab und an rock.


----------



## michante (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Hi,
ich hör von Techno, Dance, Hardcore alles. ich hab da keinen lieblings dj oder so.
kleiner Tipp an alle winamp radio

und für die raver

cya michante


----------



## The-Carphunter (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Moin!
Klasse, dass auch mal über so etwas in der Karpfen-Angelei geredet wird...
Platz 1 am Wasser: der Bissanzeiger...alles andere stört
Platz 2und 3.... at home oder sonstewo:

Böhse Onkelz >>Vaya con Tioz<<
In Extremo
SPN-X
Betontod
Nordend Antistars
und alles andere was richtig fetzt!!... bloß keen hip-hop.. neee neee! Da bin ich weg...

Tschau, Denny


----------



## Matze Lauer (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Böhse Onkelz >>Vaya con Tioz<<
In Extremo
SPN-X
Betontod
Nordend Antistars
und alles andere was richtig fetzt!!... bloß keen hip-hop.. neee neee! Da bin ich weg...

Oh man ich bin so überrascht...hätte nie gedacht das hier soviele mit so einem guten Musikgeschmack gibt

Nordend Antistars z.B ich hätte nie geglaubt das es noch mehr Menschen gibt die die überhaupt kennen und auch Betontod und SPN-X.
Ich bin so begeistert:q:q:q:q:q
Kennst du Fahnenflucht?
Hammer geil, machen oft was mit Betontod zusammen.


----------



## Black-CARP-Man (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Böhse Onkelz


----------



## The-Carphunter (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Oi, 
@Matze: Fahnenflucht?? nich gehört... ich hoffe mal, dass das nicht so ne Rechtenband ist.. ansonsten isses mir egal..

Ja, die Nordend Antistars "Unser Stadion-unsere regeln" und "Gewinnen kann jeder" wohl die besten WM Lieder, die ich kenne!!! Sie passten voll zum Jahr 2006!!

Oh man, ich bekomme immer noch Gänsehaut, wenn mir die WM in den Sinn kommt und ich daran denke, wie mir "Gewinnen kann jeder" nach der Niederlage gegen Italien durch den Kopf gegeangen ist! :c :c :c 

Ansonsten Onkelz ohne Grenzen!! Würde ich zu einem Gruppenangeln am Abend die Onkelz auflegen (wenn Strom da wäre z.B. Notstromer), so könnte fast unsere ganze Jugendgruppe mitsingen... tja, Angeln ist eben mehr!!

"Diese Lieder sagen mehr als tausend Worte!!"


----------



## addicted (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



Matze Lauer schrieb:


> Böhse Onkelz >>Vaya con Tioz<<
> In Extremo
> SPN-X
> Betontod
> ...



Fahnenflucht und Betontod sind kein Untergrund, genauso wie Bums, Knochenfabrik, Schleimkeim, OHL,Daily Terror, Cotzraiz, Fuckin Faces und wie sie noch alle heissen.
Meiner Meinung nach alle recht bekannt. #c #h


----------



## The-Carphunter (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Kann es sein, dass allgemein Angler eher mehr Rock-Mugge hören??
Vor allem, wenn ich hier an Carphunter denke, die Stundenlang im Zelt hocken und nicht so beschäftigt sind, wie die Posenangler und Feederer. 
Jedenfalls findet man kaum Hip-hopper am Wasser! Sind Angler doch mehr Naturmenschen, die eher Bass, Gitarre und Drums mögen?? und ne fetse Stimme???
tschau, denny <<viva los tioz>>:vik:


----------



## Matze Lauer (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

RECHTS??? 
Bist du wahnsinnig?^^
Sowas gehirntotes kommt nicht auf meinen mp3 player^^ und auch wenn ich mir hier unbeliebt mache die alten Songs der Onkelz sind auch mit Vorsicht zu genießen, aber nun sind sie ja Gott sei Dank "unpolitisch".​


----------



## Steffen90 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



The-Carphunter schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass allgemein Angler eher mehr Rock-Mugge hören??
> Vor allem, wenn ich hier an Carphunter denke, die Stundenlang im Zelt hocken und nicht so beschäftigt sind, wie die Posenangler und Feederer.
> Jedenfalls findet man kaum Hip-hopper am Wasser! Sind Angler doch mehr Naturmenschen, die eher Bass, Gitarre und Drums mögen?? und ne fetse Stimme???
> tschau, denny <<viva los tioz>>:vik:


das kann nicht nur so sein, sondern ist so!!
ich kenn jedenfalls nur einen hopper persönlich, der angelt!
sonst hören angler alles mögliche nur kein hip hop!
ich finds super! 
und wenn irgendwo onkelz aufgelegt werden wird natürlich brav mitgesungen:q :vik:  egal ob beim angeln oder sonstwo!
und wiso nicht viele hopper angeln kann ich dir auch beantworten: angeln ist doch soooooooo uncool!!#q


----------



## homer78 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

meine Güte lauter sympatische Leute hier ich höre seit 15 Jahren quasi nichts als Onkelz :vik:. Wer von euch war am Lausitzring ? Es waren die 3 geilsten Tage meines Lebens, endlich mal normale Leute !!!#6


----------



## El_Gato (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Ton Steine Scherben - Rio rules


----------



## Matze Lauer (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

ton steine scherben... das ist ute musik! die letzte schlacht gewinnen wir!


----------



## Mike.K (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



Matze Lauer schrieb:


> aber nun sind sie ja Gott sei Dank "unpolitisch".​


Und Gott sei Dank im Ruhestand. #h 



homer78 schrieb:


> Es waren die 3 geilsten Tage meines Lebens, endlich mal normale Leute !!!​


Ich denke mir meinen Teil dabei. #c 



The-Carphunter schrieb:


> Würde ich zu einem Gruppenangeln am Abend die Onkelz auflegen (wenn Strom da wäre z.B. Notstromer), so könnte fast unsere ganze Jugendgruppe mitsingen... tja, Angeln ist eben mehr!!​


Ich schäme mich als Angler für diese Karpfenkampfgruppen. :c :c 



The-Carphunter schrieb:


> "Diese Lieder sagen mehr als tausend Worte!!"​


eben #q 

sic


----------



## The-Carphunter (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Nabend!

@ Mike K. : Ich habe keine Lust, hier in diesem schönen Forum noch einmal damit anfangen zu müssen, Diskussionen über die Vergangenheit der Onkelz du führen! Ich habe das alles schon hinter mir und musste Erfahrungen sammeln, die mir die Ignoranz einiger Menschen widerspiegelte. #q 
Also schluss hier....Ok?

@all: Ich finde es gut, dass man hier auf so viele Angler trifft, die einen ähnlichen Musikgeschmack haben wie meiner einer!! echt top#6 
Wenn jemand einer anderen Meinung ist, soll er dies kurz mit einem einfachen Adjektiv beschreiben...
Wir sind Angler und keine Gegner! Und wer sich eben nach einer einwöchigen Karpfensaison ohne Dusche am Wasser noch wohl fühlt, der muss eben etwas "fester" gebaut sein... oder? ** **
Ich glaube mit "Tokio Hotel" wird man da nicht weit kommen, vor allem nicht, wenn man auf trainierte mehrere-tage-durchweg-Angler trifft. :q 
Tschau, Denny


----------



## Pilkman (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



The-Carphunter schrieb:


> ... vor allem, wenn ich hier an Carphunter denke, die Stundenlang im Zelt hocken und nicht so beschäftigt sind, wie die Posenangler und Feederer. ...



|kopfkrat 

Ich glaube man sollte mal generell unterscheiden, dass wohl die wenigsten der Angler am Wasser BEIM ANGELN Musik hören, denn dafür brauche ich nicht in die Natur fahren. Was zuhause, auf dem Weg ans Wasser im Auto oder sonstwo außerhalb des Angeln gehört wird, ist natürlich wieder ´ne andere Sache.

Andererseits kenne ich auch einige Möchtegernangler, die am besten mit dem Auto ans Gewässer vorfahren, um dann mit der Musikanlage den Platz mit ihrer Musik zu beschallen. Super, bei solchen Leuten vergehen die friedlichen Gedanken... #q


----------



## meckpomm (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Moin

Ich denke auch, den Musikgeschmack kann man nicht pauschalisieren, man sollte vielleicht auch mal bedenken aus welcher Altersgruppe die meisten Karpfenangler kommen. Nur weil jemand sich 7 tage nicht duscht ist er trotzdem kein harter Kerl, sonder stink einfach nur... Ich denke am Wasser kann man mir auch nicht zwingend ansehen, was für ne Musik ich höre und was ich beruflich mache. Muss man ja auch nicht.
Am wasser habe ich, wenn überhaupt, nur ein kleines Radio für die nachrichten mit und da läuft bestimmt keine musik drin, dass ich ums Zelt tanze oder sogar der nachbar sie hört...

MfG Rene

P.S.: @Markus: Stimmt die leute sind nervig, aber zum glück kann man bei uns ja nur noch wenige stellen direkt anfahren.


----------



## Angler65 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Also ich höre alle Bissanzeiger gerne wenn es ein Dauerton ist ! #h


----------



## Rico Pernot (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

moin. 
ich hör vor allem punk( sum41, blink182, offspring)
und nu metal(soad, limp zikit)


----------



## Erdwurm (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*


Arctic Monkeys
Blink 182
Catch 22
Dropkick Murphys
Edna's Goldfisch
Throw Rag
The Hives
Flogging Molly
Me First and The Gimme Gimmes
Less Than Jake
Millencolin
NOFX
Rage Aganinst The Maschine
Rantanplan
Rise Against
Ska-P
Skin of Tears
Streetlight Manifesto
Sweatshop Union
Mad Caddies
Venera
Wohlstandskinder
Lagwagon


----------



## homer78 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Tja Mike K. es ist ja so herrlich einfach die vorgefertigten Meinungen anderer oder der Medien zu übernehmen #q
Bloß nicht das eigene Hirn einschalten oder sich selber über ein Thema informieren, lieber als hirnloser Mitläufer alle Meinungen anderer übernehmen als selber nachdenken und sich selber eine wirklich eigene Meinung zu bilden:v
Niemand muss die Onkelz mögen, aber höre mir auf 27 Jahre alte Kamellen aufzuwärmen. Selbst ein Mörder ist in diesem Land nach spätestens 15 Jahren wieder frei, schreibst du aber ein unfeines Lied im Alter von 16 Jahren reitet die Presse ewig darauf rum, ist ja auch klar übertriebene und erlogene Schlagzeilen verkaufen sich nunmal sehr gut und die Medien leben davon. Ich hoffe für dich das du dir in anderen Bereichen eigene Meinungen bildest, denn von den Medien wirst du tagtäglich belogen. Die Medien kommen bis auf wenige Ausnahmen ihrer eigentlichen Aufgabe nämlich vorurteilsfrei und objektiv zu Berichten nicht mehr nach. Was man heute als Nachrichtenfraß serviert bekommt ist quotengeile Sensationspresse.

So das musste ich einfach mal loswerden.

Mike nicht böhse :qsein, wir haben ja alle noch das angeln und die liebe zur Natur die uns verbindet.


----------



## The-Carphunter (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Hallo...
Karpfenangler und diejenigen, die "etwas länger" am Wasser bleiben, müssen schon rein von der Genetik andere Menschen sein! |rolleyes Wenn man dann -nichtangelnden- Freunden erklärt, dass man vier Tage und Nächte an ein Gewässer fährt, ständig Dosenfutter isst, sich Nachts vielleicht noch den Arsch abfriert um am Ende einen kapitalen Fisch vorzuzeigen, dann schütteln diese meist mit dem Kopf. Warum? Weil sie das dafür nötige Gen nicht besitzen. Ich nenne es das "Karpfen-jäger-Gen"  
Und mit ihm muss auch irgendwie die Musik verbunden sein... schätze ich mal. 
Außerdem ist ein "Kloradio" etwas sehr edeles!! Es tüdelt die ganze Nacht leise vor sich hin, ohne andere groß zu stören. Ebenfalls bekommt man meist seine Lieblingsmugge aus dem mp3-player, der ja überhaupt nicht laut ist. Das Problem mit den Anglern, die mit dem Auto ans Wasser fahren, um laute Mugge zu hören, löst sich auch meist von alleine - irgendwann ist die Autobatterie schon leer!
Nur Geduld, schließlich wartet man ja oft 24h auf einen guten Biss. Ansonsten Platzwechsel oder gegenhalten (also laut machen); die Karpfen kommen schon irgendwann wieder, schließlich müssen die ja bald wieder fressen... oder 3. mitsingen  Abwechslung halt....
Auf Wiedersehen, Denny >>Viva los tioz<< :vik:


----------



## homer78 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

da haste recht Carphunter aber ich glaube es sind nicht nur die Karpfenangler mit dem Gendefekt. Ich denke jeder echte Angler der bei Wind und Wetter angeln geht, kennt mindestens ein Dutzend Leute im Freundeskreis die nur ungläubig mit dem Kopf schütteln über unser Hobby, und genauso geht es mir mit anderen Freunden die z.B. nur Computer spielen, jedes Wochenende im Stadion verbringen,jeden Tag in die Muckibude gehen oder ähnliches. Wäre ja auch langweilig wenn wir alle die selben Vorlieben hätten, oder alle auf die gleiche Frau stehen würden#6. Was aber definitiv wichtig ist,ist ein Hobby zu haben egal welches. Ohne Ausgleich zu Alltag würde ich eingehen.


----------



## The-Carphunter (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Wie wahr! Wie wahr!

Es ist schön mal wieder einen so schönen Beitrag zu lesen. Er bringt es auf den Punkt und zieht seine Kreise durch die ganze Gesellschaft. 
Da fällt mir ebenso ein Zitat ein, das alle unterschiedlichen Menschen in sich mit einbezieht und die Beudeutung auf eine Gemeinsamkeit bringt, die sehr wichtig ist. Man muss sich nicht zerfleischen und bedatteln, sondern sich am Ende gegenseitig respektieren, jedem sein Hobby, und wenn es ernst wird an einem gemeinsamen Strang ziehen!

"Wir sind schwarze Schafe, Kriminelle
Huren, Rocker und Rebellen
Randfiguren, Außenseiter
Straßenkids, Schallwellenreiter
Junkis, Träumer, Punks und Spinner
Wir sind Verlierer und Gewinner
Kinder dieser Zeit
Die Ihr Schicksal vereint"
- Was wir sind, sind wir zusammen!- (adios; Onkelz; "kinder dieser Zeit")

Man muss die Bedeutung verstehen und um dieser etwas näher zu kommen, geht angeln mit denen, die es verstanden haben! Es wird euch viel im Leben bringen, dies erkannt zu haben... auch sehr wichtig für die Jugendarbeit! #6 

Vaya con tioz sagt: euer Carphunter denny


----------



## homer78 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

du sprichst mir aus der Seele Carphunter.


----------



## stalker1990 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

HIPHOP naja und techno#6 #6


----------



## Mike.K (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



homer78 schrieb:


> Tja Mike K. es ist ja so herrlich einfach die vorgefertigten Meinungen anderer oder der Medien zu übernehmen #q


Keine Angst, das war schon meine eigene Überzeugung. :vik: 

Ich habe die 88-Fans in ihrer Lonsdale Kluft auf den Konzerten gesehen. #c 

Für eine Diskussion sind die Meinungen zu sehr festgebohrt und ich unterstelle einfach einmal, dass ihr unter keinen Umständen eure Meinung überdenken oder gar davon abweichen würdet.


----------



## alex4 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



homer78 schrieb:


> Wer von euch war am Lausitzring ? Es waren die 3 geilsten Tage meines Lebens, endlich mal normale Leute !!!#6


na aber hallo! und am 23.2. is es ja endlich so weit, die DVD "VAYA CON TIOZ" kommt raus!!
auf welchem zeltplatz warstn? war auf Z4. quasi am arsch der welt!


----------



## thobi (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

ich hör:

rose tatoo
onkelz(p6 war ich!)
seed
sido
acdc
irisch foke(hoffe das ist richtig geschrieben)
und zum saufen oft auch schlager(80er)


----------



## thobi (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

(((((Ich denke mir meinen Teil dabei. #c )))))


(((((Ich schäme mich als Angler für diese Karpfenkampfgruppen. :c :c )))))


hier wurde gefragt wer welche musik hört!!!
und nicht wer findet wen doof der welche musik hört!!! 

aber das is man ja gewohnt!!!:v


----------



## Trout killer (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Hi Leutz,
Es gibt nur eine musik und das ist !!!!!!AC/DC!!!!!!
aber auch mal Guns´n Roses ganz gern!!


Gruß Trout Killer


----------



## thobi (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

wie zitiert man hier eigentlich!?!

was in klammern steht ist von mike zitiert!!!


----------



## thobi (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

guns n roses gehn auch,stimmt!!!

dabei si alles!!!


----------



## Black-CARP-Man (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Böhse Onkelz:m #6


----------



## The-Carphunter (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Ahja,
"Frei.Wild" !!!
und gaaaanz früher mal Lindenberg und westernhagen....  
Tschaui....


----------



## Laslo (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Hallo,

also ich höre quer-beet so ziemlich alles, ABER am Liebsten:

1. Die Ärzte
2. Farin U
3. Queen
4. Die Toten Hosen
5. Shakespears Sisters
6. Nightwish
7. auch mal EMINEM
8. hin und wieder Herman Van Feen
9. oder EAV
10. die ROSENBERG 

wie man sieht nichts Eintöniges, eigentlich alles was mir gefällt. 

Gruß
Laslo


----------



## Rebe (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Bin kein "reiner" Carphunter gebe mein Senf aber auch dazu:


Blink 182
Angels & Airwaves
The Killers
The White Stripes
Chemical Brothers
System of Dawn
Disturbet
Evanesence
Hoobastank
Billy Talent


Dauerbrenner:

Rammstein
Depeche Mode
Fury in the Slaughterhouse
Phillip Boa
The Cure
INXS


...... alles, aber nicht beim Angeln, da genieße ich mehr den Sound of Nature |kopfkrat   .


----------



## homer78 (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Z4 war ich auch. War wirklich am Arsch der Welt. Am 23 werde ich morgens bei Media Markt auf der Matte stehen und mir das Ding besorgen#6, und was ich den Tag mache weiss ich auch schon. Onkelz bis der Arzt kommt.:lIst nur schade das ein Teil der Setlist nicht mit auf der DVD ist. Dafür ist umso mehr Bonusmaterial drauf.


----------



## The-Carphunter (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Bist du dir da so sicher, dass SIE am 23. im Laden ist??
Vor drei Wochen war ich nämlich mal auffm Leipziger Hbf bei Saturn. Die wussten zwar von der DVD (das extrem viele danach fragen) aber in der Bestellliste war nix mit "Vaya con tioz"!!!
Nicht dass viele am 23. die bö(h)se Überraschung bekommen... Habe da meine Zweifel...#t 

Mfg, Denny >>Viva los tioz<< #6


----------



## homer78 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

sie sollte erst eine Woche früher kommen, wurde dann auf den 23. verschoben. So steht es auf onkelz.de in den news


----------



## L&K-Carphunters/L (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

um auch mal ein paar geile Bands zu nennen:

Metallica
Turbonegro
Franz Ferdinant
Mando Diao
Äzte
Farin Urlaub
System of a Down
Lax Alex Contrex
Sportfreunde
Dog eat Dog
usw.


----------



## Re-FLeX (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Böhse OnkelZ


----------



## Natureus (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Moin!

Möchte auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben :q

IN ERSTER LINIE HÖRE ICH DAS, WAS MIR GEFÄLLT!!

Da ich Klampfe und Klavier spiele, höre ich die ganze Pallete, von Blues bis Klassik. Das geht auch über Progressive Techno bis Goa.

Nur Schlagermusik ist nichts für mich, hehe. Der kann ich nichts abgewinnen, ebenso wie dem ganzen Hardtranceshit.

Um mal ein paar Künstler zu nennen

AC/DC
Keb Mo
Jonny Lang
Eric Clapton
Mozart
Beatles
Kings
Cat Stevens
Eric Bibb
Cicero
Hendrix
Rory Gallagher
Oasis
................................

Petri an alle

Natureus


----------



## ShogunZ (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Wolfmother
Swollen Memners
Sweatshop Union
Pinback
Fort Minor

und dann noch....
Billy Talent
System Of A Down
...
...


----------



## Elwood (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Hauptsächlich das was mir gefällt!!!#6

Kruder&Dorfmeister
The Doors
Jimi Hendrix 
Alexander Kowalski
Dave Clark 
Jeff Mills
Bill Haley
The Hives
Johnny Cash
Fantastischen Vier
Hans Söllner
Der Dritte Raum
Monika Kruse 
Live Sets von Radio QuintEssenz
uvm....

aber niemals Sido, Bushido oder der gleichen!!!#q

Zum Thema Mucke beim angeln kann ich nur sagen ab und zu ist der MP3 Player und kleine Boxen auch mit dabei man muss ja nicht aufdrehen bis der Boden vibriert, leicht im Hintergrund hat ja auch was von Entspannung und Karpfen fängt man trotzdem!

Gruss Phil


----------



## carphunter-sobota (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Beim angeln meistens Big fm und 1Live!


----------



## Anglerfreak (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Techno Dance Hardcore !!!!


----------



## Counter-Striker (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Alles was wummert und hämmert :q Schranz , Hardcore , Hardtech ......


----------



## bennie (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

definiert mal Hardcore Leute  dankeee

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardcore


----------



## Counter-Striker (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



bennie schrieb:


> definiert mal Hardcore Leute  dankeee
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardcore


 

Hardcore ist ein vielgängiges Wort , es steht ebend für das härteste und wir meinen ebend damit den härteren Techno auch Hardcore genannt ... 
Es wird auch son Punkrockkram Hardcore genannt.
Da ist doch das passende  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardcore_Techno


----------



## bennie (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

ja, son punkkram .....

hardcore hat niemand wirklich gepachtet


----------



## Natureus (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



bennie schrieb:


> definiert mal Hardcore Leute  dankeee
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardcore



Die Wiki-Definition ist doch schon völlig ausreichend, hehe!

Halt eine von dem Ursprung ins Extreme abweichende Variante, die sich auf diverse Bereiche der "Commerzindustrie :q " anwenden lässt.

Gruß Natureus


----------



## Counter-Striker (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

"Schranz ist eine harte, minimalistische und schnelle , vorwiegend mit Geräuschen und *maschinenähnlichen Klängen* angereicherte Tanzmusik."
(Quelle: www.wikipedia.de) 

Habe bis jetzt noch keine Maschine raushören können :q...


----------



## Living Dead (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Ja ja Har(t)core is schon geil|kopfkrat


Topic: QOTSA, Ton Steine Scherben, Blood Sweat and Tears, SoaD, The Beatles


----------



## Natureus (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



Counter-Striker schrieb:


> "Schranz ist eine harte, minimalistische und schnelle , vorwiegend mit Geräuschen und *maschinenähnlichen Klängen* angereicherte Tanzmusik."
> (Quelle: www.wikipedia.de)
> 
> Habe bis jetzt noch keine Maschine raushören können :q...



Schranz ist schon übler Stuff, hehe! Habe ich mir auch lange Zeit reingepfiffen auf Partys. Schranz besitzt halt wie der Name schon verrät ein sehr eigenes Klangbild, eben kratzig, verzerrt. Ist mir aber mittlerweile teilweise schon fast zu schnell geworden.

Gruß Natureus


----------



## nordman (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

sagt mal ganz im ernst: gibts wirklich leute, die *beim* angeln musik høren?|kopfkrat also, wenn das so wære, dann.... ja dann ist mir einiges klarer. sorry, aber *das* hat fuer mich dann rein gar nichts mehr mit angeln zu tun.


----------



## Natureus (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



nordman schrieb:


> sagt mal ganz im ernst: gibts wirklich leute, die *beim* angeln musik høren?|kopfkrat also, wenn das so wære, dann.... ja dann ist mir einiges klarer. sorry, aber *das* hat fuer mich dann rein gar nichts mehr mit angeln zu tun.



Ich denke, dass die Frage eher auf den allgemeinen Musikgeschmack zielt.

Wer sich beim Karpfenangeln Schranz reinballert, der muss sich nicht wundern, dass er an dem Tag und die nächsten 4 Wochen an der Stelle als Schneider nach hause geht :q|kopfkrat

Gruß Natureus


----------



## Walstipper (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



nordman schrieb:


> sagt mal ganz im ernst: gibts wirklich leute, die *beim* angeln musik høren?|kopfkrat also, wenn das so wære, dann.... ja dann ist mir einiges klarer. sorry, aber *das* hat fuer mich dann rein gar nichts mehr mit angeln zu tun.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhoObfbjjhc


----------



## DonCamile (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

*Wenn bei Capri die rote Sonne im Meer versinkt ...*:m


----------



## profifischer (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Hallo
Ich hör ERSGUTERJUNGE, AGGRO, OPTIK.
Die besten Rapzeilen die ich kenne:
Bushido: Man sagt die Augen sind der Spiegel meiner Seele 
            und deswegen ist es dunkel an dem Ort an dem ich lebe.
           In dem kleinen Platz hier drin ist es Herbst
           und an die Wand schreib ich mit Blut einen Vers.

D-Bo: Ich quatsche keinen Scheiß und ich heul nicht rum wie Curse de Spasst,
         ich hab nur was zu sagen, deutsche Seele hörst du das?

Chakuza: Du willst was sagen, doch keiner hört dir zu und du gibst auf
und du gehst baden Mann wie ein zu nah am Fluss gebautes Haus.

Saad: Dieses Buch scheint für mich nicht zu Ende zu gehn, 
ich kann leider nichts mehr sagen, dann beend ich es eben.

Bizzy Montana: Es ist Nacht geworden, shit die Sonne scheint bereits seit Tagen nicht,
draußen tobt ein Krieg und die Front ist schon so nahgerückt.

Nyze: Das ist NY. Du bist am Ars... Loser, 
jeder Part f..kt dein Leben in den Ars.. Bruder.

mfg Manuel


----------



## bennie (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

jaja, die ganz harten kleinen


----------



## Falco90 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Arctic Monkeys+duran Duran!!!!!


----------



## Pixelschreck (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Das Forellenquintet ist dann eher was für Umschühler oder?


----------



## Living Dead (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



profifischer schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich hör ERSGUTERJUNGE, AGGRO, OPTIK.
> Die besten Rapzeilen die ich kenne:
> Bushido: Man sagt die Augen sind der Spiegel meiner Seele
> ...



Ich kann den Erfolg dieser "Musik" immmer noch nicht nachvollziehen. Vielleicht ist es der Hass und die Enttäuschung die die Jugendlichen in Ghettos oder ähnlichem verspüren.

" Nyze: Das ist NY. Du bist am Ars... Loser, 
jeder Part f..kt dein Leben in den Ars.. Bruder."

Nur so interesse halber: Was genau findest du an diesem Text so gelungen/gut? Warum findest du ist er mit das beste was du kennst?

LG


----------



## profifischer (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

@Living Dead
Also ich finde, man mag die Musik, oder man hasst sie.
Das Lied, aus dem das von dir zitierte Textstück stammt, finde ich super und dieser Vers ist meiner Meinung nach der Beste von diesem Lied.
Zu deinem Satz mit dem Ghetto:
Alle in meinem Freundeskreis, die Hip Hop hören, wohnen nicht im Ghetto, sondern in kleinen Dörfern (höchstens 5000 Einwohner). Es gehen auch alle aufs Gymnasium und Realschule.
Dass sie die Musik aus Hass oder Enttäuschung hören, kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen.
also "peace" |supergri (sorry, musste sein)
mfg Manuel


----------



## Elwood (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Also ich muss jetzt auch mal was zum deutschen HipHop sagen. Ich hab früher also vor 5-6Jahren auch leidenschaftlich HipHop gehört damals waren es halt Fantastischen Vier, Blumentopf und usw(hör ich heut immer noch gerne). Also ich finde es schade in welche Richtung sich dieser entwickelt hat. Wenn ich heutige Texte mit den damaligen vergleiche frag ich mich manchmal wo die Reime( des ist ja genau des was den Rap auszeichnet) abgeblieben sind. Früher wurden lustige Geschichten gerappt oder ernste Themen behandelt, heutzutage geht es ja fast nur noch darum wie viele Kraftwörter in so nem Text sind. Teilweise wunder ich mich nicht mehr das einige Jugendlich der deutschen Sprache nicht mehr mächtig sind. Das ist halt meine Meinung zu diesem Thema!

Gruss Phil


----------



## Natureus (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



Elwood schrieb:


> Also ich muss jetzt auch mal was zum deutschen HipHop sagen. Ich hab früher also vor 5-6Jahren auch leidenschaftlich HipHop gehört damals waren es halt Fantastischen Vier, Blumentopf und usw(hör ich heut immer noch gerne). Also ich finde es schade in welche Richtung sich dieser entwickelt hat. Wenn ich heutige Texte mit den damaligen vergleiche frag ich mich manchmal wo die Reime( des ist ja genau des was den Rap auszeichnet) abgeblieben sind. Früher wurden lustige Geschichten gerappt oder ernste Themen behandelt, heutzutage geht es ja fast nur noch darum wie viele Kraftwörter in so nem Text sind. Teilweise wunder ich mich nicht mehr das einige Jugendlich der deutschen Sprache nicht mehr mächtig sind. Das ist halt meine Meinung zu diesem Thema!
> 
> Gruss Phil



Naja, so ganz kann stimmt das auch nicht! Es gibt durchaus noch Texte mit Inhalt, vor allem mit reichlich Kritik an der heutigen Gesellschaft, ja sogar mit politischen Inhalten. Allerdings sind diese eher die Ausnahme und Battlerap hat sich breit gemacht. 

Was die Jugendlichen angeht:

Ich finde es immer äußerst belustigend, wenn ich die kleinen "Gangster" in unser City rumgammeln sehe, mit einseitig hochgekrempeltem Hosenbein und Joint im Maul. Jeder denkt er sei Tupac Shakur und hat ein ähnliches Leben gelebt |kopfkrat.

Solche kleinen Penner würden nicht eine Woche in irgendeinem Ghetto überleben. Keiner von ihnen hat außer Papas Sylvester-Ballerman mal ne scharfe Knarre in den Händen gehabt, geschweige denn live gesehen. Keiner von ihnen wurde wegen ein paar Dollar angeschossen, angestochen oder musste sich in der Schule einen Namen machen und sich verteidigen weil er einer Minderheit angehört hat.

Ein Teil unser Gesellschaft ist auf den Weg in die "Verdummung", aber wie es dazu kommen kann fragt sich keiner.

Musik wird sicherlich nicht die Ursache sein!!!

Meine Meinung zu dem Thema!

Grüße Natureus


----------



## esox82 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

oh,das scheint hier ein labertröööt zu sein.

ich schreib dann mal metallica,amon amarth,kataklysm,six feet under,jungle rot,mortician,dies irae,vader,lay down rotten

mfg Andy


----------



## nExX (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

jo also meine bands:

böhse onkelz
mudwayne
slipknot
korn
metallica
static x
adema
wrongside

eig. alles was richtig geil abgeht und bum macht


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

beim angel big fm  und daheim,onkelz, house


----------



## Hunter85 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



MR r.Ol.Ax schrieb:


> bin ich den der einzige raver hier:c^^
> 
> also..wie gesagt hör am liebstens techno, trance , aber manchmal brauche ich auch abwechselung da hör ich auch schonmal rammstein oder korn!


 

natürlich bist du nicht der einzigsrte raver hier 
ich höre auch am liebsten techno trance und hardstyle,
und ab und zu wenn mir danach ist auch Onkelz

Nature One 4-ever!
Viva los Tioz!


----------



## KaiAllround (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Hi,

Ich höre alles was mit Techno zu tuhen hatt also House, Elektro,
Dance ect. Nothern Lite zb. Höre ich sehr gerne oder KC und RWE lieder^^:vik:


----------



## FischaMike (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

HI,
Linkin Park:m
Metallica:m
Nirvana:m
Limp Biskit:m
.......
blos kein HipHOP:v


----------



## Living Dead (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



profifischer schrieb:


> @Living Dead
> Also ich finde, man mag die Musik, oder man hasst sie.
> Das Lied, aus dem das von dir zitierte Textstück stammt, finde ich super und dieser Vers ist meiner Meinung nach der Beste von diesem Lied.



Gut das dus super findest hattest du ja schon geschrieben. Aber warum genau? Ist es cool zu sagen: "Ich fick dein Leben" , oder warum magst dus? Wenn Musik einem gefällt dann ja meistens, weil sie bestimmte Gefühle erzeugt.


----------



## MrTom (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



FischaMike schrieb:


> HI,
> Linkin Park:m
> Metallica:m
> Nirvana:m
> ...


Da schliess ich mich mal an und ergänze bloss noch um Apokalyptika.
mfg Thomas


----------



## nordman (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



profifischer schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich hör ERSGUTERJUNGE, AGGRO, OPTIK.
> Die besten Rapzeilen die ich kenne:
> Bushido: Man sagt die Augen sind der Spiegel meiner Seele
> ...



da muss ich auch nochmal drauf zurueckkommen...

was soll daran in irgendeiner weise "gut" oder "beeindruckend" sein? fuer mich ist das platt und ungewollt komisch. ich kenne nicht die musik dazu, aber die texte allein wirken auf mich nur belustigend. læcherliche schmalspur philosophie und abgedroschene klischees, mehr ist da nicht hinter.


----------



## Living Dead (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



nordman schrieb:


> da muss ich auch nochmal drauf zurueckkommen...
> 
> was soll daran in irgendeiner weise "gut" oder "beeindruckend" sein? fuer mich ist das platt und ungewollt komisch. ich kenne nicht die musik dazu, aber die texte allein wirken auf mich nur belustigend. læcherliche schmalspur philosophie und abgedroschene klischees, mehr ist da nicht hinter.



schmalspur finde ich sehr passend, gerade wenn man an die intelligenz der rapper (oder wie sie auch immer heißen mögen) denkt.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



nordman schrieb:


> da muss ich auch nochmal drauf zurueckkommen...
> 
> was soll daran in irgendeiner weise "gut" oder "beeindruckend" sein? fuer mich ist das platt und ungewollt komisch. ich kenne nicht die musik dazu, aber die texte allein wirken auf mich nur belustigend. læcherliche schmalspur philosophie und abgedroschene klischees, mehr ist da nicht hinter.



du solltest dich mal mehr damit befassen!!!!
da steckt immer was wahres un geistreiches dahinter !!!!!!!!!!!
aber das is wohl die meinung von allen leuten, die kein hiphop hören, sondern nur rock, rock bezeichne ich als krach!!!


----------



## Fishhunter1993 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Wieso so wenig hopper ??? Also die carphunter die ich kenne die hören fast alle hip hop und 2 hören alles(was se halt gudd finden) 
Ich höre:

Bushido
vielleicht ein bissi aggro
und sonst snoop dogg, 2pac,50 cent,....
hör aba die letzte zeit auch ziemlich gern so partytechno wo halt richtig stimmung bringt(DJ CAMMY) !!!


----------



## xxcruiserxx (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

ja der hiphop von der westcoast is vom feinsten!!!


----------



## Living Dead (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Auf jeden Fall sieht man das fast alle "hopper" unter 18 sind.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

aber die über 18, könnten sich ja wenigstens für den klassischen hiphop von der westcoast begeistern. kaum kraftwörter, genialer beat und tolle rhymes...
obwohl ich erst 14 bin, liebe diese hiphop aus den 80ern


----------



## nordman (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> du solltest dich mal mehr damit befassen!!!!
> da steckt immer was wahres un geistreiches dahinter !!!!!!!!!!!
> aber das is wohl die meinung von allen leuten, die kein hiphop hören, sondern nur rock, rock bezeichne ich als krach!!!



also, zum einen habe ich gar nichts gegen hip hop, ich wuerde diese musikrichtung keineswegs als krach bezeichnen (bestenfalls nervig).

es gab auch mal deutschen hip hop mit guten und auch intelligenten texten, die fanta 4 nur mal als ein beispiel. aber das, was da genannt wurde, ist inhaltlich einfach nur schlecht.

motto: gib jedem volltrottel ein kleines brøckchen, mit dem er sich identifizieren zu kønnen glaubt, und schon gilt bei dem angesprochnenen der text als "wertvoll", und wenn er noch so trivial ist. etwas geistreiches vermag ich in keinem der zitierten textstellen zu entdecken. aber die bezeichnung geistreich ist ja auch relativ, und richtet sich ja auch nach dem geist desjenigen, der ueber den geistreichtum urteilt.|rolleyes

es gibt ja auch leute, die micky maus hefte fuer geistreich halten...


----------



## xxcruiserxx (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

es gibt einfach leute mit denen man sich nich darüber unterhalten kann, weil sie keine ahnung davon haben und sich so ein lied auch noch nei wirklich ganz angehört haben

also wie ich das jezz richtig evrtsehe, willste mich als volltrottel bezeichnen, lass das mal lieber!!!


----------



## daKorby (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

serwas

Böhse Onkelz, Rammstein, Nirvana, Metallica, Dropkick Murphys, Red Hot Chilli Peppers, Linkin Park, Hans Söllner, Bushido (ersguterjunge) und noch ein paar andere sachen bzw. Bands aber die Carp Sounders sind auch nicht schlecht.

Grüße aus Bayern 

Korby


----------



## punkarpfen (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Eigentlich wollte ich mich nicht zu dem Thema äußern, aber jetzt kann ich die Finger doch nicht still halten. Ich kann dem deutschen pseudo-gangster Hip Hop nichts abgewinnen. Dennoch verurteile ich die Jugendlichen, die auf die Musik stehen nicht. Mich konnten die Textzitate auch nicht davon überzeugen, dass die Autoren einen besonderen geistigen Tiefgang an den Tag legen. Aber vermutlich bin ich wohl nur zu blöd den zu erkennen... :m|kopfkrat


----------



## punkarpfen (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



daKorby schrieb:


> serwas
> 
> aber die Carp Sounders sind auch nicht schlecht.
> 
> ...


Kennst du den Track "Fullrun"? Hammergeil!


----------



## bennie (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> es gibt einfach leute mit denen man sich nich darüber unterhalten kann, weil sie keine ahnung davon haben und sich so ein lied auch noch nei wirklich ganz angehört haben
> 
> also wie ich das jezz richtig evrtsehe, willste mich als volltrottel bezeichnen, lass das mal lieber!!!



du hast noch kein argument genannt, merkste das?


----------



## andre23 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

....kleine anregung...diese angeblichen "hip hopper"....sind keineswegs dumm....sie verstehen wie man jedemenge geld macht....da steht ein wenig mehr dahinter....marktanalyse ect....


----------



## bennie (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Kennst du den Track "Fullrun"? Hammergeil!



:m|supergri|supergri


----------



## nordman (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



andre23 schrieb:


> ....kleine anregung...diese angeblichen "hip hopper"....sind keineswegs dumm....sie verstehen wie man jedemenge geld macht....da steht ein wenig mehr dahinter....marktanalyse ect....



richtig. 

@cruiser: ich hab dich nicht als volltrottel bezeichnet, aber du scheinst dir den schuh ja anzuziehen.
und klar, alle, die nicht deiner meinung sind, haben keine ahnung. ist schon richtig...|supergri


----------



## andre23 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

....hab ich glatt vergessen...imageanalyse...die meisten getto-gangster....kennen das getto nur vom videodreh...


----------



## nordman (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

jo, aber den ganzen kram machen die rapper ja nicht selbst, das machen die leute im hintergrund. das ist ne riesige maschine, die auf werte und inhalte einen læsst, es geht nur um die kohle. und wenn kraftausdruecke und pseudophilosophien helfen, das zeugs besser zu verkaufen, dann sind sie eben drin.


----------



## nExX (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

wieso wusste ich, dass es hier in einem kampf zwischen hip hop und rock endet? *Gg* noja jedem das seine, finds nur immer ziemlich nerfig wenn die 13-14 jährigen kinder im bus ihr handy auspacken und dann aggro-berlin lieder über den analen geschlechtsverkehr hören!


----------



## andre23 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

ps: ich høre auch u.a. hip hop...aber nicht solchen....


----------



## alf1987 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



andre23 schrieb:


> ....hab ich glatt vergessen...imageanalyse...die meisten getto-gangster....kennen das getto nur vom videodreh...


das, oder von der Sprachanalyse |supergri
Wie das Beispiel schon gegeben wurde, es gibt durchaus Hip Hop Künstler die es verstehen mit ihren Texten einen Sinnvollen text eine Message rüber zubringen dort sind zB Will Smith, Fanta 4, Fettes Brot, EinsZwo zu nennen das sind einzelpersonen aber auch Gruppen die mit normalen Texten die Schimpfwörterfrei sind zu überzeugen. Ich verstehe  nicht wie man sich Musik anhören kann wo man Beschimpft wird, habe ich irgendwas verpasst oder ist das gerade Trend?

@Topic


Led Zeepelin
Sportfreunde Stiller
Donavon Frankenreiter
Lenny Kravitz
Metallica
Bob Marley
etc viel Kuddelmuddel halt alles was mir gefällt kann auch Techno sein wenn ich lust dazu habe...kommt einfach auf die Stimmung an |bla:
Gruß Florian


----------



## Debilofant (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

..vorab: Ich habe zwar auch schon den ein oder anderen guten Karpfen gefangen, bin aber trotzdem keiner, den man als zielstrebig vorgehenden modernen Karpfenangler bezeichnen könnte - Pirsch und kurze Ansitze (ganz selten) ja, Dauercampen mit angenehmen Arbeitserleichterungen nein...



andre23 schrieb:


> ....kleine anregung...diese angeblichen "hip hopper"....sind keineswegs dumm....sie verstehen wie man jedemenge geld macht....da steht ein wenig mehr dahinter....marktanalyse ect....


 
@ andre23: Hm, also ich würde Marktanalyse und Geld verdienen nicht zwingend mit "nicht dumm" in Zusammenhang bringen wollen, eher dann vermutlich glücklichen Fügungen ähnelnd "Gleich und Gleich gesellt und identifiziert sich gern" erklären wollen bzw. das Ganze so deuten wollen, dass wer auch nur einen Minikrümel bisschen schlauer als die breiteste Masse ist, dieser dann auch skrupellos schmerzfrei eben das, was die mutmaßlich will/braucht/gut findet, bietet/serviert... 

Ich stehe aus Abneigung gegenüber sinnentleerter Gefühlsarmut und den sich für mich als Widerspruch in sich darbietenden Polen - nämlich Naturverbundenheit (einschließlich Angeln) versus vollendet naturentfremdeter Urbanität hoch zehn - absolut nicht auf Hip Hop, jedenfalls nicht das, was urban auf Faustrecht gründender Straßen- und Blockkontrolle maximal heroisiert mit Gleichschalttenor durch die zu guten Teilen verwahrlosten Zielgruppen geistert!

Aber (sogar/auch) ich besitze und schätze eine Platte, auf der ausschließlich Sprechgesang geboten wird und die deshalb auch (?) "Hip-Hop" sein dürfte - von den selbstbeweihräuchernden oder sich eben maximal respektheischend bzw. verorganisiertschaffend "krass dissenden" Hip-Hoppern dürfte die angesichts der Nonkonformität, der an der Armbehaarung körperlich erfahrbaren Atmosphäre und Intensität sowie der sämtlichst nicht bedienten Klischees vermutlich nur keiner kennen... Album von Dälek: Absence... 

Bushido for Nobelpreis #t

und ein scheuklappenfreies Tschau 

Debilofant #h

Ps.: Bitte nicht überbewerten, denn letztlich ist vieles Geschmackssache, eben so unterschiedlich, wie das Heer an Menschen nunmal ist...


----------



## Carphunter 76 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Falls es die Band "Carp Sounders" wirklich gibt, schickt mir mal bitte nen Link als PM.

Ich höre fast ausschließlich Hard Rock und Heavy Metal, aber auch Trip Hop und Lounge, je nach Laune halt. Es gibt auch gute Dance Floor Sachen.

Hip Hop kann durchaus anständig sein, die Texte sind dabei doch das wichtigste. Ok, der Sound ist natürlich auch wichtig, aber welcher Newcomer kann sich schon die besten Studios der Welt leisten ???

Ich denke bei Hip Hop eigentlich noch an die "Nachwehen" des Breakdance, so wie "Grandmaster Flash and the Furious Five", oder "Public Enemy", "2 Live Crew", usw.

Ich hab selbst mal bei einer sehr gut laufenden Jam Session Hip Hop gemacht (da kam halt ein MC dazu und hat gerappt), die Texte waren Spitze und haben der Sache einen echten Reiz gegeben. Ich hab die Aufnahme noch irgendwo und höre sie sogar selbst ab und an. Ach ja, ich von Haus aus Bassist (E-Bass) ...


----------



## Natureus (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



Carphunter 76 schrieb:


> ............
> Ich denke bei Hip Hop eigentlich noch an die "Nachwehen" des Breakdance, so wie "Grandmaster Flash and the Furious Five", oder "Public Enemy", "2 Live Crew", usw.



Jepp, Grandmaster Flash war damals echt der Hammer, aber die Diskussion dreht sich eher um den deutschen HipHop.



Carphunter 76 schrieb:


> Ich hab selbst mal bei einer sehr gut laufenden Jam Session Hip Hop gemacht (da kam halt ein MC dazu und hat gerappt), die Texte waren Spitze und haben der Sache einen echten Reiz gegeben. Ich hab die Aufnahme noch irgendwo und höre sie sogar selbst ab und an. Ach ja, ich von Haus aus Bassist (E-Bass) ...



Uii, ein Musiker unter uns :m. Finde ich klasse!!! Ich spiele Klampfe und Klavier :q und ab und an wird die Djembe mal rausgeholt. Habe auch schon manch geile Spontansession mit rappenden Kollegen erlebt. 

By the way:

Kennt jemand hier R.A.G?

Grüße Natureus


----------



## Pilkman (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



Debilofant schrieb:


> ... ich stehe aus Abneigung gegenüber sinnentleerter Gefühlsarmut und den sich für mich als Widerspruch in sich darbietenden Polen - nämlich Naturverbundenheit (einschließlich Angeln) versus vollendet naturentfremdeter Urbanität hoch zehn - absolut nicht auf Hip Hop, jedenfalls nicht das, was urban auf Faustrecht gründender Straßen- und Blockkontrolle maximal heroisiert mit Gleichschalttenor durch die zu guten Teilen verwahrlosten Zielgruppen geistert!  ...



Moin, moin!

Sehr schön mit feiner Feder formuliert, Debilofant! #6


----------



## maesox (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

@debilofant


#r#r#r...präziser gehts nicht!!!!#6


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Da muss ich nexx recht geben...13Jahre alt ..ein Handy im Wert von mehreren 100€ in der Hand und dann die Musik so laut wie es nur geht...99% läuft dann son Zeug wie bushido, aggro und so weiter...da fragt man sich wo da die lieben Eltern ihre Ohren haben oder ob die schon mal was von Erziehung gehört haben.


----------



## ShortyNordenham (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

moin! ich angler zwar nur selten auf karpfen aber ich poste trotzdem mal:

subway to sally
schandmaul
in Extremo
metallica
type 0 negative
ASP
Mantus
Tristania
Leaves eyes
Nirvana
Guns´n roses
depeche mode
deine lakaien
goethe´s erben
HIM
AC/DC
usw.

aber natürlich nicht so laut das die fische die flucht ergreifen....
und glücklicherweise steht mein auto immer ganz weit weg das die fische mich nicht kommen hören


----------



## angelarne (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

secondsmile
death cab for cutie
envy
explosions in the sky
devil sold his soul
caspian
mastodon
this will destroy you
the pale four
yage
jet black (r.i.p.)
und noch einige mehr.....indie und screamosachen


----------



## Dart (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Cafe del Mar
John Mc Laughlin
Billy Cobham
Stanley Clarke
Weather Report
Return to Forever
Jimi Hendrix
The Doors
....usw.
Gruß Reiner


----------



## bennie (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



Petri Heil 22 schrieb:


> Da muss ich nexx recht geben...13Jahre alt ..ein Handy im Wert von mehreren 100€ in der Hand und dann die Musik so laut wie es nur geht...99% läuft dann son Zeug wie bushido, aggro und so weiter...da fragt man sich wo da die lieben Eltern ihre Ohren haben oder ob die schon mal was von Erziehung gehört haben.



aufgefallen? der rest besitzt anstand....


----------



## nExX (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

mal ne frage zu den hip hoppern unter uns! hab heut nen jungen gesehn, der son 8xxl t-shirt, auf dem "Papa ist zurück" stand, trug...also meine erste frage. Wo war er denn? und meine zweite frage, wen interessiert das`? od steckt dort doch etwas mehr dahinter?


----------



## profifischer (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

@nExX
Das Papa ist zurück T-Shirt gibts nur bis 6XL.
Dahinter steht ganz einfack das Lied Papa ist zurück von Fler.
mfg Manuel


----------



## Trüsche_34 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

*Meine Lieblingsbands sind :

Slayer
Sepultura
Six Feed Under
Iron Maiden
Accept\U.D.O
Anthrax
Suicidal Tendencies
W.A.S.P
Manowar
Ozzy Osbourne\Black Sabbath
Rob Zombie

" Heavy Metal Is The Law " :vik:

*


----------



## nExX (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



profifischer schrieb:


> @nExX
> Das Papa ist zurück T-Shirt gibts nur bis 6XL.
> Dahinter steht ganz einfack das Lied Papa ist zurück von Fler.
> mfg Manuel



ach so...die betonung liegt auf "NUR":q


----------



## Living Dead (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



andre23 schrieb:


> ....kleine anregung...diese angeblichen "hip hopper"....sind keineswegs dumm....sie verstehen wie man jedemenge geld macht....da steht ein wenig mehr dahinter....marktanalyse ect....



...oder ihre manager  ich hab mal ein interview von "sido" gesehen. respekt! ich kenn niemanden der es in 5min geschafft hat einen so dummen (im sinne von blöd,unintilligent) eindruck zu hinterlassen.


----------



## Ammersee-angler (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Ich hör meistens so 

Fsk(Freundlicher sauf Kumpan)
Bumvoll und Brothers
Brock O.S.T

Mich würde mal interessieren ob die außer mir noch jemand kennt


----------



## nExX (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

jo FsK kenn ich zum Beispiel!


----------



## Ammersee-angler (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Ich find die so genial die Mucke. taugt die dir auch??


----------



## nExX (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

jo klar aba vollgas!
wollts eig. nur net dazuschreiben weil i mir dacht, dass die eh keiner kennt!


----------



## Ammersee-angler (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

doch, doch. hab alle Tracks von denen#h


----------



## nExX (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

geil hab leider nur 5 lieder von dene schickst du mir paar?
falst icq hast kannst mich ja mal adden 342205341


----------



## Golfer (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Die Ärzte
My chemical Romance
Blink182
Beatlsteaks
...


----------



## xxcruiserxx (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

also ich schreibe jezz auch noch mal meine bevorzugten interpreten auf:

-swiss gin
-bonez mc
-mc sadri
-2pac
-akon
-fabolous
-eazy e
-warren g
-fat joe


----------



## meckpomm (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Moin

Ich find das schon wieder richtig interessant. Nur weil man mal 2 Sätze zusammenhängend schreiben kann, kann man andere aburteilen und von deren Musikgeschmack deren IQ herleiten?!
Dafür in dem Sinne: Meinen fettesten Respekt! 
Meine Musik ist es auch nicht, aber ich kenne genug Leute deren Hose in den Kniekehlen hängen und die T-Shirts in 8XL tragen. Sind zwar keine Karpfenangler, sondern Footballspieler oder Freunde, aber eines ist klar, die Jungs haben teilweise auch was im Kopf. Ja man kann sich sogar mit ihnen unterhalten! 
Es gibt genug Lieder und genug Musikrichtungen für die man sich 3 Jahre später schämt(Schaut euch nur mal die Hitlisten an, irgendwer kauft das immer), aber das ist jedem seine eigene Sache... Es steht niemandem zu, jemanden deswegen abzuurteilen!

Mfg Rene


----------



## jan_h (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Jazz, Blues und viele seiner Variationen...


----------



## Tomalion (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Nagut, dann ich auch mal:

Meistens Metallica (St. Anger nicht)
Megadeth
Hammerfall
Dream Theater
Nightwish
Motörhead
Manowar
Guns' N' Roses
Children Of Bodom
Ein bisschen Slipknot
Kalmah
Kataklysm
Satyricon
Trivium
Sonata Arctica
Arch Enemy
Amon Amarth
Emperor
Shade Empire
Ministry
Opeth
Norther
Wintersun
Mystic Circle
Skyfire
Triosphere

uvm. ... 

Ah und "expressionistische Musik" und natürlich auch Jazz und dergleichen.


----------



## BigEasy4653 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

also ich höre:

Böhse Onkelz
manchmal lauten Tecno :cich weis auch net warum 
Iron Maiden
Alice Cooper
Herbert Grönemayer 
ACDC
Sum 41
Linkin Park
Ärtzte
Limp Bikit
Hosen
Hans Söllner
Metallica
manchmal Reagy


und was mir halt soo sonst noch gefällt


----------



## zander55 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Ich höre:

Bullet for my Valentine
Caliban
Clayman
Rammstein
Rhapsody
System of a down
Schandmaul


----------



## catch-and-release (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Zurzeit viel Ska...
dann noch rock und punk:
Kaiser chiefs
beatsteaks

dann noch fanta 4
fettes brot
seeed
naja solches..


----------



## Ammersee-angler (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



nExX schrieb:


> geil hab leider nur 5 lieder von dene schickst du mir paar?
> falst icq hast kannst mich ja mal adden 342205341


hab leider kein icq. schau mal vielleicht kann ichs dir übers mail schicken


----------



## GoldRapper (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

_*bushido*_


----------



## nExX (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

jo kk hoff du meinst grad e-mail damit!
armin-pollak@web.de

danke schon mal im vorraus#h


----------



## daKorby (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Kennst du den Track "Fullrun"? Hammergeil!



ne kenn ich nicht wo gibts den ?? 

Grüße aus Bayern 

Korby


----------



## catch-and-release (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Immer dort wo Ich am Wasser sitze|supergri


----------



## Keule666 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Hauptsache laut und schrabbelt in den Ohren!!#6#6


Eure Keule


----------



## Pilkman (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Boooah Keule, Deine Signatur is echt übel........... #t :q :q :q


----------



## Keule666 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Hey hey, mal nichts gegen meine neue Freundin!!|smash:#c|kopfkrat|supergri|supergri



Eure Keule


----------



## Pilkman (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



Keule666 schrieb:


> Hey hey, mal nichts gegen meine neue Freundin!!|smash:#c|kopfkrat|supergri|supergri ...



Schon okay, die Geschmäcker sind halt unterschiedlich. Und wenn´s kalt ist, kannste Dich mit der auch noch zudecken.... :q :q :q


----------



## Keule666 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Rrrrichtig!! :vik::vik::vik:




Eure Keule


----------



## andreas0815 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

#rImmer dort wo Ich am Wasser sitze möchte ich meine Ruhe haben!

Bei Ausnahmen:#t

ein Anbiß
ein Erfolgserlebnis wenn ein Angelkollege dabei ist
oder meine Frau
........ansonsten möchte ich die Natur und die Ruhe genießen
..................................Gruß Andi|sagnix


----------



## rubbl 90 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



rubbl 90 schrieb:


> tzas leutz,
> 
> wollt mal hören was ihr carphunters so für mucke hört!!
> 
> ...


 

so muss auch mal aktualisieren!!

also zur zeit hör ich:

sehr viel artic monkeys
beatsticks
system of a down
partymusik
usw.

mfg,   manu :vik:


----------



## hecht990 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

also ich höre:

Böhse Onkelz
Die Ärzte 
Die toten Hosen
Sum 41 
Beatsteaks 
AC/DC

und was mir sonst noch so gefällt


----------



## Mr. Esox (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Techno 4 ever!!!!!
hardstyle, hardcore(Resident E) Rock is auch nicht schlecht 
Mfg


----------



## XNelsonX (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Alson ich höre:

Rammstein#6
System of a Down#6
Korn#6
Die Toten Hosen#6
The Bloodhound Gang#6
Böhse Onkelz#6
Green Day#6

un alles was LAUT ist und RICHTIG ROCKT:vik:#6
PUNK NATÜRLICH AU

gruß Paul


----------



## saviola79 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Zur Zeit *Hans Söllner* und *In Extremo,*passt irgendwie überhaupt nicht zusammen-ist aber trotzdem geil !


----------



## muecke101 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

Epica, Rammstein, Blokkmonsta, Nightwish, Evanescence, Within Temptation:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Elwood (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*



saviola79 schrieb:


> Zur Zeit *Hans Söllner* und *In Extremo,*passt irgendwie überhaupt nicht zusammen-ist aber trotzdem geil !



Endlich mal ein Anhänger vom Hansi hab schon gedacht das keiner hier denn Bayerischen Rebellen hört!:m


----------



## andre23 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: was hören karpfenangler für mucke??*

hansi is net schlecht....wie sieht es mit georg kreisler und hinichen aus ...sind zwar øsi´s aber als skandinavier is das ja einerlei....


----------

